# Resources > Education Center >  >  Boosting the effectiveness of your MILD

## dudesuperior

Hello all! I think I may have an idea for increasing the effectiveness of a normal MILD attempt. I'm not the most experienced LDer, so I would ask you to try this method, because I am interested to see if it holds any ground.
------------------------------------------------------------------------  

Here is a way of boosting the effectiveness of a MILD through chanting your mantras/mnemonics to the regular beat of music. I think it should be used in conjunction with normal MILDing, used just before attempting a normal MILD, to clear your mind of all non-LDing thoughts and to help you focus on LDing.

The mantras need to be simple and short, as even small sentences are hard to fit into a tune. Simple phrases like 'Lucid Dreaming' or 'Conscious Dreaming' would work well, and both of these sentences has four syllables, which will be easier to fit into a song. Because the mantras are hard to fit into the song, it is also important to visualise the goal of getting lucid (as you would a normal MILD). I believe that visualising the phrases pulsating or moving to the beat will help to strengthen the effectiveness of this technique, and would work as a kind of visualisation technique also.

The genre of music is very important I believe. It is also important to listen to songs that you find particularly moving or emotional (The mantras would be accepted into your subconscious more easily/more quickly?). 
Some kind of Trance/dance music would perhaps be the best, as it has very regular repeating beats (which helps you to fit in your mantras to the beat), and is minimal in lyrics (which helps you to focus solely on your LDing mantras).
Other good genres would be chillout, or any other music that is minimal in lyrics, regular in beats, and generally what you would find calming.

Although it can be used whenever you here a good song (perhaps even on the radio in the car), it would be most effective just before doing a normal MILD, and would clear all thoughts apart from LDing, and would focus you on MILDing. The technique should be used for approximately 15- 20 minutes, afterwards the mind tends to wander (but still on the subject of lucidity  ::D:  ). After the 15-20 minutes the normal MILD should attempted.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So what do you reckon? I think it could also be very good for dream incubation. I used it last night and everything in my dream was on the subject of LDing (unfortunately I don't do RCs enough, so I didn't get lucid, but I was close!). If you do decide to try, also try different genres of music, and note on their effectiveness. (and yes, it does seem weird to chant mantras to your favourite tune to start with   ::mrgreen::  )
Constructive criticism welcomed!

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## dudesuperior

Hmm... tried it last night, and by the second song I was experiencing a wierd spinning/tumbling feeling, and HI. 
I think I may well have had an LD, but since my dream recall is utter crap, I only remembered the last dream just before I woke up. The dream was Lucid related however   ::mrgreen::  

I'm a little confused as to which method this is. Is it a WILD or a MILD, or does it have bits of both? And I don't think it's nessesary to vocalise the mnemonics.

----------

